# Free plants for members



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't make the meeting! Last night I did the trim I wanted to do before the meeting, so have the following plants to give away:

_Bolbitis heudelotii_ These are nice big rhizomes, please don't make me throw them away.
_Heteranthera zosterifolia_ Nice bushy stem plant that you rarely see in aquarium stores because it doesn't ship well.
_Bacopa caroliniana
Ludwigia repens x arcutata
Eleocharis_ sp. This gets 6"-8" tall in my tank--too tall for the design. It might stay shorter with more light and CO2.

The rules:

1. You will send me a PM to make an appointment for pick up.
2. You will be on time for your appointment.
3. You will bring your own container.
4. You will not text me. My phone is ancient, my land line is not set up for text, and I hate texts anyway!
5. Pick up only, I will not ship even if you pay for it.

I am near White Rock Lake in east Dallas.

--Michael


----------

